# Thoughts...



## imported_admin

It's time we started filling up the Tips & Tricks and FAQ files with all the great information rattling around in our heads!  I thought that a forum for this purpose might be a good way to start. If you have an alternate thought, speak up! 

What I propose is that when you have something that qualifies as a tip, trick, or a good Q&A for the FAQ, post it here.  Use an existing thread if one is already started and your thought fits with the topic, or start a new one. Some good topics might be; drilling, sharpening, blank prep, turning techniques, sanding methods, finishing tips, marketing, etc. 

Periodically, the moderators will sift through all the great ideas, consolidating the postings into the "official" files.


----------

